# Avatar Request



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I'd like a Barnett Avi, preferably with the whole throat cutting thing, along with my sn in there. Rep or (if I can't rep you) points. This is open to anyone who wants to throw one in there.

I'd also appreciate a new Barnett banner with my sn in there, if anyone wants to do one. Also rep or points.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry, I have some pictures of him doing the throat slice taunt but they don't look like much as an avatar really. The picture I used is fairly so I thought you would like it. I can change it if you really want me to.










I'll make your banner aswell.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Thanks. Repped for the avi. The picture is cool. Maybe get the throat cut in the banner.

Thanks again.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Please use this for the time being. Suprisingly there isn't a lot of good Joshu pictures.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Trey. Repped.


----------

